# Adex and Aromasin together?...



## dippa66 (Jun 27, 2012)

If one blocks the receptors, and the other one kills the estrogen, why dont we take them together?


----------



## Flyboy33z (Jun 27, 2012)

dippa66 said:


> If one blocks the receptors, and the other one kills the estrogen, why dont we take them together?



Adex and Aromasin contribute to stop the rate of conversion of Estrogen in the body.  Nolva doesnt stop the creation of Estrogen but blocks the Estrogen binding to the receptors.


----------



## seyone (Jun 27, 2012)

They are both AI's.  Add nolva if you wish


----------



## dippa66 (Jun 27, 2012)

I thought adex was a receptor blocker but didnt reduce estrogen, but aromasin actually prevented the  aromatising of estrogen, thereby reducing the amount of estregen..?


----------



## seyone (Jun 27, 2012)

Are you confusing arimidex (ai) with nolva (serm)?


----------



## Flyboy33z (Jun 27, 2012)

dippa66 said:


> I thought adex was a receptor blocker but didnt reduce estrogen, but aromasin actually prevented the  aromatising of estrogen, thereby reducing the amount of estregen..?



Supposedly (AI's) Adex reduces estrogen by about 50% and Aromasin reduces by about 80%..   Nolva and Clomid (serms) are estrogen receptor blockers....


----------



## dippa66 (Jun 27, 2012)

seyone said:


> Are you confusing arimidex (ai) with nolva (serm)?



I think I must be...when did drug abuse become so technical!!


----------



## TwisT (Jun 27, 2012)

dippa66 said:


> If one blocks the receptors, and the other one kills the estrogen, why dont we take them together?



You cant kill estrogen



dippa66 said:


> I thought adex was a receptor blocker but didnt reduce estrogen, but aromasin actually prevented the  aromatising of estrogen, thereby reducing the amount of estregen..?



Adex binds and disables aromatase enzymes... its not a SERM



Flyboy33z said:


> Supposedly (AI's) Adex reduces estrogen by about 50% and Aromasin reduces by about 80%..   Nolva and Clomid (serms) are estrogen receptor blockers....



Adex and aromasin can both reduce e2 nearly 85%



sheesh


----------



## malfeasance (Jul 3, 2012)

Aromasin is suicidal, whereas arimadex is not.


----------



## njc (Jul 3, 2012)

Adex does not "block" estrogen receptors.  One (adex) temporarily binds the aromatase enzyme so it temporarily cannot act upon upon anything in order to produce estrogen, but the effect is temporary.  Aromasin "kills" the enzyme completely, so the effect is lasting upon that particular enzyme.

I dont know why everyone doesnt just use aromasin.


----------



## plifter198 (Jul 3, 2012)

im not exactly sure what suicidal inhibitors mean but is aromasin really that much better than adex. ive only used adex but now i have adex and aromasin on hand and am debating on what to use for my next cycle.


----------

